# [SOLVED] ASUS Z53J Windows 7 drivers



## HaWanna (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi,

I have an ASUS Z53J notebook with:
- Intel Core 2 T5500 with 2 x 1.66 GHz
- Nvidia Gefore Go7300
- 2GB Ram
- Realtek HD audio
- Windows Vista 32 bit

Through a lucky coincidence I have a spare copy of Windows 7 and I would like to upgrade my operating system. Can you guys help me out a bit with finding drivers? The ASUS tech support was no help at all and the Intel website is confusing, too. It only gives me the Processor Diagnostic Tool but no drivers.
I found the driver for the graphics card but that's about it so far. Also, what other drivers do I need? 
Thank you!ray:


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: ASUS Z53J Windows 7 drivers*

Welcome to TSF ;

You can try everest driver helper SW/HW Everest Ultimate Edition - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com and install on yor computer.It will tell you what you need.So after that you can find your excat driver for your system.


----------



## HaWanna (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: ASUS Z53J Windows 7 drivers*

Will I be able to install the OS and run the computer to get to that point?


----------



## Derreem (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: ASUS Z53J Windows 7 drivers*

So u did not get any cd's with your notebook,non at all???


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: ASUS Z53J Windows 7 drivers*

Point to note here is that the Vista drivers (32bit) should work with Windows 7 (32bit) for the most part.

If you don't have the Drivers CD that shipped with your notebook, you can get your drivers from here:
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Search (Select the exact model no. , proceed to the download section)

For key hardware components like the video card, you can simply download the Windows 7 driver off the Nvidia website.



> Will I be able to install the OS and run the computer


Yes, Windows does offer built-in support for a majority of the hardware components.
Some will only function (or function properly) after the installation of the drivers.


----------



## HaWanna (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: ASUS Z53J Windows 7 drivers*

I got CDs with my laptop but they are for recovery only. I tried installing the driver CD onto Windows XP a long time ago and it wouldn't let me since it only works with the recovery CD it came with. The ASUS tech support does not have drivers for Windows 7 for my laptop model and even after emailing them I had no luck...


----------



## HaWanna (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: ASUS Z53J Windows 7 drivers*

Yeah, I found the video card driver, too. Didn't find a chipset or processor driver though.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: ASUS Z53J Windows 7 drivers*



HaWanna said:


> Will I be able to install the OS and run the computer to get to that point?


No one can really be sure enough to answer that if you are doing a clean install, but if you are simply doing an upgrade install, well yes you should be able to make it all the way through that as with upgrades, often times drivers that might not ordinarily work with a clean install will upgrade successfully (for no known reason I might add). I really would bet though that Vista drivers would be fine though even for a clean install.


----------



## Derreem (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: ASUS Z53J Windows 7 drivers*

I agree with Rich-m if ur doing an upgrade on your system all drivers will be updated by the upgraded OS.


----------



## HaWanna (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: ASUS Z53J Windows 7 drivers*

Thanks, seems to be working fine so far  Now my laptop runs Windows 7 Ultimate 
I'll still run Everest to check for updates


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Great why not mark this solved in the first post under "Thread Tools" in the first post.


----------

